# linux + windows 2K Advanced Server



## stella2002 (7. Mai 2002)

Hi All !

Ich habe ne frage wie kann ich unter linux es so konfigurieren das ich auf einen windows 2000 advanced server die daten  auf den linux rechner sehe habe mandrake 8.2 oben kenne mich aber 0 aus ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen mfg sterndi


----------



## Naj-Zero (7. Mai 2002)

Also irgendwie hab' ich deine Frage nicht ganz verstanden, Satzzeichen und Gramatik (...das ich die daten auf den linux rechner sehe) wären vielleicht ganz nützlich.
Wenn du mir jetzt noch klarmachst, was du wirklich willst kann ich versuchen dir zu helfen.


----------



## Christian Fein (15. Mai 2002)

Das geht mit SAMBA.

Jedoch dir das eben zu erklären ist etwas heftig. Über den SAMBA Server wurden schon ganze Bücher geschrieben 

Geh mal nach SAMBA googlen dann wirst du mit passenden Informationen erschlagen


----------

